# Ralink 2870



## TroT (Oct 30, 2012)

How to enable my Wi-Fi module in netbook 3Q ES1105N?

usbconfig dump_device_desc:


```
ugen4.4: <802.11 n WLAN Ralink> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON

  bLength = 0x0012 
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001 
  bcdUSB = 0x0200 
  bDeviceClass = 0x0000 
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000 
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0000 
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040 
  idVendor = 0x148f 
  idProduct = 0x5370 
  bcdDevice = 0x0101 
  iManufacturer = 0x0001  <Ralink>
  iProduct = 0x0002  <802.11 n WLAN>
  iSerialNumber = 0x0003  <1.0>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2012)

rum(4), run(4) and runfw(4).

Handbook: 32.3 Wireless Networking


----------



## TroT (Oct 30, 2012)

rum(4), run(4) and runfw(4) do not work


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2012)

And we're supposed to guess what happens?

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## TroT (Oct 30, 2012)

```
uname -a
FreeBSD ns 9.1-RC2 FreeBSD 9.1-RC2 #0 r241133: Tue Oct  2 17:11:45 UTC 2012     root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

rum(4), run(4) and runfw(4) not support my wi-fi module


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2012)

Then I'm afraid you're out of luck.


----------



## Majorix (Oct 30, 2012)

I have the same wifi card. 9.0 did not recognize it, so I had to use ndis. But while doing a clean install with 9.1RC2, it recognized it during the setup, even set a default access point.


----------



## timka (Mar 3, 2013)

I've got the same wireless card and it works just fine in 9.1. My only concern is that it uses 11g instead of 11n. Is there any way I can enable 11n support for this USB device?


----------



## h3z (Mar 22, 2013)

Majorix said:
			
		

> I have the same wifi card. 9.0 did not recognize it, so I had to use ndis. But while doing a clean install with 9.1RC2, it recognized it during the setup, even set a default access point.





			
				timka said:
			
		

> I've got the same wireless card and it works just fine in 9.1. My only concern is that it uses 11g instead of 11n. Is there any way I can enable 11n support for this USB device?



Are you guys sure you are using the 5370? I still see no support for it without NDIS (FreeBSD 9.1). Not to mention that NDIS locks the system from time to time with this adapter.

I have wondered if there was a way to force the 5370 to be recognized as a 2870. As all the other operating systems run it with that driver. Perhaps the FreeBSD 2870 would work fine with this adapter, but because the product ID is 5370, it won't associate with the hardware.


----------



## h3z (Mar 22, 2013)

This would be a nice adapter to have working though, as the part external the USB port is less than the size of a penny. And, they seem to be as powerful, if not more so than my internal BCM43XX. And they are about $5-$20 dollars US on ebay/amazon.


----------

